# Más cabal que el oro de la corona



## Gévy

*Hola,*
* *
*Os tengo preparado un nuevo reto, porque yo ya no sé ni por dónde cogerlo. He intentado de todo y sigue sin gustarme…*
*Sigo con la obra de teatro. Estamos casi al principio. Siglo XVII. Dos gitanas: la vieja Periñaca y la joven Maricuela están hablando de Antonio, el hombre de Maricuela que cumple sentencia en las galeras. Mi probelema es traducir airosanente “cabal”.*
* *
*Periñaca.– ¿Estás segura de que te lo sueltan?
Maricuela.– ¿Pues qué? Noventa días le dictó la audiencia, y hoy cumplen ciento veinte y es sábado de gloria. Cuando estéis todos roncos de manzanilla, vendrá por mí mi Antonio más cabal que el oro de la corona.
**Cabal. (DRAE)*​ ​ ​ ​ ​*1.* adj. Ajustado a peso o medida.​ ​ ​*2.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que cabe a cada uno.​ ​ ​*3.* adj. Excelente en su clase.​ ​ ​*4.* adj. Completo, exacto, perfecto.​ ​
*Cabal: (Diccionario CLAVE)*
*1. Que tiene juicio y honradez : Puedes fiarte de ella, porque es una chica cabal.*
*2. Exacto  o completo en su medida porque no sobra ni falta nada : Tuvo su segundo hijo a los dos años cabales del primero.*
* *
* *…sûr qu’il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, plus sûr que l’or de la couronne.
… il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, il/c'est plus sûr que l’or de la couronne.
... il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, c'est sûr, plus sûr que l'or de la couronne.
 
Ce n’est pas génial. Pourtant il doit bien y avoir une façon de faire plus léger pour qu’Antonio soit plus fiable encore que l’or de la couronne, qu’il ne manque pas au rendez-vous, qu’il soit là comme prévu, en amoureux fidèle. Alors que l’or manque souvent à la couronne d’Espagne… et en plus,  dans la pièce,  tout ce qui devait être construit en or massif n’est en fait que du plaqué…
Je galère ! J’attends vos conseils avec impatience et beaucoup d'espoir. Mille mercis.
Bisous
Gévy


----------



## claude beaubois

creo que hay que buscar una expresión equivalente, por ej.:Il viendra me chercher mon Antonio,j'en mettrais ma main au feu...o puede ser: Aussi sûr que je m'apelle Maricuela...en resumen, cualquier expresión que indique absoluta seguridad, confianza en el hecho

también se me ocurre que tratándose de una situación cargada de emotividad, se podría traducir : Il viendra me chercher, mon Antonio, il ne me changerait pas pour tout l'or de la Couronne...
o bien:  "...Antonio: tout l'or de la Couronne n'y changerait rien"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Contrairement à ce que tu sembles affirmer, *Gévy*, à mon avis, l’adjectif « cabal » est appliqué à Antonio et non pas au fait qu’il ne manquera pas au rendez-vous avec Maricuela. Si l’auteur l’avait voulu ainsi il aurait dit « …más cabalmente… », employant donc l’adverbe au lieu de l’adjectif. 
Ainsi, je pense que l’auteur a voulu dire que Antonio reviendra plus honnête, plus propre, c'est-à-dire, plus pur que l’or de la couronne même. Ce n’est pas une question de fiabilité mais d’honnêteté car Maricuela ne doute en aucun moment qu’il va venir la chercher, elle y croit dur sur fer. Elle veut seulement appuyer le fait que son mari le fera parce qu’il a accompli 120 jours de peine au lieu de 90 et est donc libre de toute peine. 

Ma proposition serait donc :

« ... il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, plus pur que l'or de la couronne».


Variante :

« …mon Antonio viendra me chercher, plus pur que l’or de la couronne ».

salut


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Rien sur l´or de la couronne.
1. Ne met malheureusement pas en cause le caractère d´Antonio (su "cabalidad")
- Aussi sûr qur 2 et 2 font 4 
- Aussi sûr que Dieu existe
- Aussi sûr que le jour précède la nuit (ou à l´envers, comme tu veux)
- Aussi sûr que les feuilles tombent /jaunissent à l´autonme

2. Avec or et en changeant l´ordre de la phrase:
- il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, c´est de l´or en barre.
- il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, garanti or.

3. Je suis consciente que toutes ces propositions sont des comparaisons et ne remettent pas en cause la valeur de l´objet comparé. Ce qui enlève à la phrase le sens ironique/comique de la phrase en español que je comprends dans ce sens là: _il viendra mon Antonio, ce n´est pas du toc comme l´or de la couronne_.

4. Je crois me souvenir que certains scandales de la bourse au début du siècle dernier avaient donné lieu à des expressions: les bons ou titres russes/ les actions du Canal de Panama, mais je ne retrouve pas les phrases exactes. Le problème c´est que je ne suis pas sûre que cela évoque quelque chose dans l´esprit des spectateurs.
Ça donnerait:
- plus sûr que les bons russes
- plus sûr que les actions de Panama.

Ou peut-être quelque chose de plus récent... comme les armes de destruction massive. (je rigole  )

Je sèche là. La nuit porte conseil...

Au revoir hasta luego


----------



## totor

No da el matiz comparativo, Gévy, pero ¿*j'en suis sûre et certaine*?

Está en línea con las expresiones de Claude, que me parecen excelentes.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Merci du coup de main. 

Je ne peux pas ne pas maintenir la comparaison... et c'est bien ça le problème. C'est un clin d'oeil de l'auteur au public et je dois garder l'allusion à l'or de la couronne, d'une façon ou d'une autre. Sinon j'irais bien sûr vers des expressions toutes courantes. Mais je dois arriver à caser tout et que ça semble naturel. On doit apercevoir l'ironie de cet or qui n'est pas si garanti que ça. Martine l'a bien vu.

Antonio est une valeur sûre. L'or de la couronne, pas tant que ça.

"Pur" ne me semble pas bien adapté pour un galérien, un filou de première. Ça fait un peu bizarre, même de la part de Maricuela.

 De l'or en barre, garanti... il y a peut-être quelque chose de possible par là.

Bonne journée !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fred-erique

"sûr qu’il viendra me chercher mon Antonio,  il est bien plus fiable que l'or de la couronne"
"sûr qu'il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, on peut compter sur lui plus que sur l'or de la couronne"


----------



## Gévy

Salut Fred-erique,

Oui, c'est tout à fait l'idée. Mais (il y a toujours un "mais", je suis désolée d'être si pénible), la phrase s'allonge trop. Et on est au théâtre, je dois respecter le rythme au mieux.

Il faut garder le rythme, respecter le sens, conserver au mieux les comparaisons surtout quand elles ne sont pas innocentes, être clair, éviter les problèmes de diction, faire très attention aux registres, à l'époque, faire que ça passe la rampe sans problème, ne pas diluer la sauce...

Pas facile...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DameLaine

… il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, il/c'est plus sûr que *les bons du trésor*.

Mais j'aimais bien ta première version:
... il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, c'est sûr, plus sûr que l'or de la couronne.


----------



## Fred-erique

Mon Antonio viendra me chercher, à coup sûr, plus sûr que l'or de la couronne.


----------



## Gévy

Merci DameLaine et Fred-erique, je prends note de tout.

J'avais pensé à un mot qui, à mon sens, aurait été parfait s'il s'employait encore de nos jours dans ce sens: légal.

Au XVIIe,  légal avait aussi le sens de loyal. Mais la disjonction s'est produite dès le XVIIIe. 

Alors voilà... J'imagine que ça ferait bizarre aujourd'hui de dire qu'Antonio est légal. En espagnol ce serait tout normal, mais en français ?

Dommage aussi qu'un mot comme "réglo" soit trop moderne, par contre. Il m'aurait bien arrangé !

Grrrrr....


----------



## Kundry

J´écris tout petit car j´ai bien peur de n´avoir pas trouvé un mot valable

infaillible?


----------



## cosgaya

Bonjour, c'est mon premier message...
moi, je dirais volontiers "mon antonio, c'est de l'or 18 carats"
c'est-à-dire du "vrai" or. On garde l'image de l'or et celui de la loyauté.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Gévy,
Nous revoilà avec l'histoire de ce cher Antonio qui est aux galères... Je dirais soit comme Fred: _Plus sûr que l'or de la couronne_ ( avec _sûr_, on reste proche de cabal), ou alors:
_C'est aussi sûr que la couronne est en or/ Il est aussi fiable que l'or de la_ _couronne..._ ce qui peut donner un effet comique, mais bon on s'éloigne de la traduction...
Bonne chance, tiens-nous au courant....


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

Désolée de vous avoir laissé tomber tout l'après-midi mais j'avais des cours à donner. Pas moyen de flâner tranquillement par ici.

Alors, je découvre maintenant vos suggestions, Kundry, Cosgaya et Isasol. Merci de tout coeur.

Kundry, alors on est si timide que ça ? Même si c'est des sottises il faut les crier sur les toits, ha, ha, ha... Bon, *infaillible* (hi, hi, hi... ), je pense que ça ne va pas trop bien ici, ce serait plutôt qui ne peut pas se tromper, je crois.

Cosgaya, merci de me réserver ton tout premier message, c'est sympa, ça. Je te souhaite la bienvenue parmi nous. J'aime bien l'expression, et c'est vrai qu'un y voir la loyauté et la pureté de l'or mais j'ai besoin de comparer avec celui de la couronne qui laisse à désirer. D'un autre côté une petite gitane parlerait-elle des carats de l'or ? Pas trop sûre de ça... Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, c'est peut-être moi qui me trompe.

Isa, oui, toukjours ma pièce de théâtre. Elle est presque terminée mais c'est l'heure du peaufinage... et c'est là que ça coince... bref, Antonio m'a cédé sa place aux galères !!! Tes remaniements avec "sûr" ne sont pas mal. Oui, on y voit le clin d'oeil. Je garde tes deux dernières phrases dans mon calepin. 

Bisous à tous et à toutes,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Gévy,

Je sais que tu es une lectrice assidue du Atilf. Est-ce que ces deux entrées ne peuvent pas t´aider:
_Or d'Allemagne. _,,Feuille très mince de cuivre jaune`` (CHESN. 1858).
_Or de Mannheim_ (vx). ,,Composition de cuivre et de zinc qui a l'apparence de l'or`` (_Ac._ 1835), utilisée en bijouterie.

Tout ce qui brille n´est pas d´or.
Ça donnerait: _plus sûr qu´une couronne en or d´Allemagne_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Salut Martine,

Je crois que ça n'irait pas: on est au théâtre et le public n'aura pas un dictionnaire sur soi pour vérifier ce que ça veut dire tout ça...

Gardons l'or de la couronne, sans plus. L'allusion doit être claire et simple, faire tilt tout de suite. Et puis, ma petite gitane, elle est toute simple, elle n'emploie pas de grands mots, elle est du peuple et elle parle sans technicismes. 

Il faut lui mettre en bouche un langage familier (ou parfois vulgaire)  et surtout tout simple.

Mais c'était intéressant de chercher des "ors" qui n'en étaient pas. On reprenait l'idée du toc. Pourtant, je crois qu'il y a aussi quelque chose d'important ici, c'est que Maricuela emploie la comparaison en toute bonne foi, elle y croit, elle, à la pureté de l'or de la couronne. C'est le public qui,lui, devine un petit peu plus, et commence à se demander s'il n'y aurait pas anguille sous roche avec cet or...

On ne peut donc pas être plus clair que l'auteur. On insinue, on suggère très très discrètement...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, une petite proposition, même minable, pour essayer de donner des idées à d'autres. 
Il viendra mon Antonio, c'est sûr à 100%, comme l'or de la couronne...


----------



## Gévy

Et si on cherchait tous les mots que nous inspire "cabal", peu importe si on déborde à droite et à gauche?

Pour une personne:

- bien, honnête, sûr, franc, fiable...
- un chic type, chouette, valable... 
- formidable, impeccable, parfait...

Pour l'or:

- pur, bon, massif, brut...
- joli, beau, brillant, clinquant...
- cher, précieux, délicat, de valeur..
- abondant, généreux... 

Je cherche à débloquer la situation, peut-être qu'à travers une autre idée on pourrait en arriver à une expression qui pourrait coller aussi bien...  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No estoy segura de si es posible, ni que te valga de mucho, pero mi pequeña aportación:

"aussi bien/mieux calibré-mesuré que l'or de la couronne"
"pur/sûr comme l'or de la couronne l'est aussi"

A seguir pensando..


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Ena, lo siento, no había visto tu aportación.

Mesuré, daría la impresión de que no es muy ardiente... Y no creo que después de varios meses en galeras fuera a buscar a Maricuela para ser casto... jajejeje...

Sigo pensando también, pero , bofffffffff...

impeccable,
persistant
merveilleux
formidable...

Voy por esta vía, de momento.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

On m'a proposé aussi:
- plus authentique , double sens entre sentiments et valeur de l´objet
- plus ferme; double sens entre la fermeté des promesses et celle du métal
- plus intègre, même chose

Pour "intègre", ça ne va pas, c'est seulement honnête. Pour l'or on dirait intégral. Le double sens est valable en espagnol seulement : íntegro.

Je continue à chercher encore, mais je prends note de tout. La recherche des adjectifs me permet d'augmenter le champ de vision.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## plemy

J'avais pensé un truc comme ça:
_mon Antonio, il est plus homme que... (tous les soldats de la couronne????)_
_   mon Antonio, il est plus entier que .._
mais je ne sais pas à quoi comparer, à moins que:
_mon Antonio, c'est le plus loyal de tous._
et puis comme t'insiste avec la couronne:
_mon Antonio, il vaut bien tout l'or de la couronne_

Salut depuis Quito


----------



## Gévy

Merci Plemy, pour me donner toutes ces idées.

Loyal, mais oui !

Je viens de me rendre compte que le terme *loyal *est celui qui convient le mieux: on l'emploie avec les choses pour dire qu'elles sont dans les normes, correctes et selon la loi; et pour les gens, bien sûr, dans le sens de personne sur laquelle on peut compter.

Serait-ce que j'arriverais enfin au bout de mes peines????   

Si je mets: "... il viendra me chercher mon Antonio, plus loyal que l'or de la couronne."

Ça fait bien ou pas ? (attente angoissée... ).

Bisous,

Gévy

Eh bien oui, grâce à vous tous mon "cabal" a enfin trouvé sa traduction définitive. Loyal était le mot idéal. Merci encore à tous et à toutes. Vous êtes incroyables !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, buenos días,

Je me suis enfin souvenu comment on dit quand l´or est "de ley" o "cabal": de bon aloi. Suffisamment employé dans le langage courant et signifiant exactement:


> _MONNAIE. _Titre légal de la monnaie d'or et d'argent. _Monnaie de bon, de mauvais aloi_


 (Le Trésor...)
Ça pourrait donner:
- Mon Antonio est de meilleur aloi que l' or de la couronne

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Merci DameLaine et Fred-erique, je prends note de tout.
> 
> J'avais pensé à un mot qui, à mon sens, aurait été parfait s'il s'employait encore de nos jours dans ce sens: légal.
> 
> Au XVIIe,  légal avait aussi le sens de loyal. Mais la disjonction s'est produite dès le XVIIIe.
> 
> Alors voilà... J'imagine que ça ferait bizarre aujourd'hui de dire qu'Antonio est légal. En espagnol ce serait tout normal, mais en français ?
> 
> Dommage aussi qu'un mot comme "réglo" soit trop moderne, par contre. Il m'aurait bien arrangé !
> 
> Grrrrr....


Tu as raison, dans l'espagnol de la rue "legal" c'est un terme fort connu."Mi amigo es legal. Ese tío no es" legal" , dans le sens d'honnéte,pur...sage.


----------



## claude beaubois

Cintia&Martine: Muchas gracias por rescatar la expresión "De bon aloi", que sí viene muy bien al caso-vient bien a point. Aprovecho esta discusión para proponer que este foro, al cual soy recién llegado y que me parece muy interesante, le dé un espacio propio a la búsqueda de equivalencias de expresiones, el escollo  que encuentro al traducir. Que nos lleguen de todos los países hispanoparlantes, y lo mismo de los franco-parlantes...Y armemos un diccionario de las mismas.


----------

